# Does anyone here speak German?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B8HvLzioJfv/?igshid=xz2egiv51tf1


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

https://youtu.be/uGj_gHqT-P4


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I can read it and I can order food. He is making a leveling rake locally in Brandenburg, Germany. He is using v2A stainless steel. It is $159 euros.

And he also plagiarized your video.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, I clicked the translate link. In another Instagram post they brag about buying everything from the smallest screw regionally or having it made in Brandenburg - but I guess they are fine with "outsourcing" their product videos without giving any sort of credit to the creator. :roll:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> Yeah, I clicked the translate link. In another Instagram post they brag about buying everything from the smallest screw regionally or having it made in Brandenburg - but I guess they are fine with "outsourcing" their product videos without giving any sort of credit to the creator. :roll:


Wait until they start The Brandenburg Lawn Forum! :lol:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I can read, speak and translate German. Took it in high school, and in college as my foreign language requirement.

Should have taken Spanish, in retrospect. Lots more Spanish speaking people I encounter every day now - rare to see or hear a German.

Works great when panhandlers ask for money - just start speaking German to them and watch them get all freaked out and back up.... :lol:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@Ware

"Das tut mir leid!" on your video being bootlegged. Those Germans...!

Look at the bright side. We kicked their you know whats twice in WWs!!

Bailed the British and French out twice too, but many forget today....


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> @Ware
> 
> Bailed the British and French out twice too, but many forget today....


For a good time, have a 25 year old family member/friend explain the Berlin Wall. Makes you understand how the education system has failed to teach history. Typically, they can't explain the function, location, family division, or deaths as the result of its function. :roll:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I have drop forged hand tools marked "Made in West Germany" in the steel.

I ask the teenagers who scoot around on electric toys with Chineseium motors and come up to talk to me when I am spinning wrenches on internal combustion toys if they know where West Germany is.

The blank stares are hilarious. So they get a quick lesson in American and world history some days....


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Yes. Fluently when I receive a spam call.


----------



## Me surname (Feb 13, 2020)

Nein 
Can't spell in German either!


----------



## Vredenner_76 (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi Guys, I'm a German TLF Member.

Our local lawn community has already reacted to this on Instagram and has done something against this imitation advertising.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Vredenner_76 said:


> Hi Guys, I'm a German TLF Member.
> 
> Our local lawn community has already reacted to this on Instagram and has done something against this imitation advertising.


Thank you! Honestly, it wouldn't have bothered me at all if they would have just asked me to use the footage, or even just tagged it with proper credit to the original source. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Quick update - I heard back from the company. All is well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Norbert_GER091081 (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi from Germany,

i don't think that is the truth. The owner of the company is a professional online marketing guy. He has his own online marketing company. So it can not be that he don't know it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Norbert_GER091081 said:


> Hi from Germany,
> 
> i don't think that is the truth. The owner of the company is a professional online marketing guy. He has his own online marketing company. So it can not be that he don't know it.


That is interesting. Again, it would have been no issue if they just would have asked to use the footage or gave proper credit to the source. I would have gladly let them use it. They probably just thought I would never see it.


----------



## Norbert_GER091081 (Sep 13, 2018)

what bothers us here in germany. he is not part of the community. he doesn't live the lawncare hobby. he simply copied something and then advertised it with a stolen video and sold it as his idea. I wish him all bad things in the world and that the rest of the lawn care community wakes up and doesn't believe him what he pretends to be.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Norbert_GER091081 said:


> what bothers us here in germany. he is not part of the community. he doesn't live the lawncare hobby. he simply copied something and then advertised it with a stolen video and sold it as his idea. I wish him all bad things in the world and that the rest of the lawn care community wakes up and doesn't believe him what he pretends to be.


That makes sense. Thank you for adding that context. :thumbup:


----------

